# Free for a limited time only! Rogue Hunter: Inquest



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Introducing the first installment of the new Rogue Hunter series entitled _Rogue Hunter: Inquest (Rogue Hunter#1)_!

*LUST AND FURY COLLIDE IN A GALAXY ON THE VERGE OF WAR.*

Fearing retribution from ruthless gangsters over an unsettled debt, intergalactic bounty hunter Zyra Zanr ventures to a distant world to collect the reward for Boris Skringler, a notorious terrorist, who has been sentenced to death by political rivals of the InterGalactic Alliance. When she fails to secure his release, she decides to break him out of prison. Zyra soon finds herself an unwilling participant in events that lead to a climactic showdown between the most powerful worlds in the galaxy.

Torn between her desperation to rid herself of the threats to her life and her guilt in agitating the conflict between two galactic superpowers, Zyra is horrified to learn that the lives of an entire world of people hinge on her ability to return Skringler to his captors. However, her distrust of Skringler gives way to lust, unraveling her plans. Will Zyra give into her passion and allow Skringler to go free? Or will she surrender him to her enemies to stop an impending war? The fate of billions depend on whether she chooses life for a killer or the death of her lover.



*Watch the trailer!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Ann.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Bounty hunters are feared and hated everywhere. But one woman stands above them all. Facing death at the hands of intergalactic mobsters, she travels to a distant world seeking to capture the one man who can bring an end to her problems. Little does she know her arrival is the small stone that will set off an avalanche of climactic events that will determine the fate of an entire world. _Rogue Hunter: Inquest kicks off the rebooted Rogue Hunter series._


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For a limited-time only, _Rogue Hunter: Inquest_ is currently priced at *$2.99 (reg. $6.99)*. Join the hunt and download your copy to your Kindle today.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

To kick off the upcoming release of BOOK TWO, _Rogue Hunter: Inquest_ is currently priced at just *1 penny/$0.01 (reg. $4.99)*. This is a limited-time only offer (and a steal), so download your copy before the promotion is over.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*STAR WARS MEETS LAW AND ORDER AND PRISON BREAK.*

Explosive sci-fi action awaits you in Rogue Hunter: Inquest, featuring the galaxy's greatest bounty. _Currently on sale for *$2.99 (reg. $4.99)*.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES_


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*"A fun read."--Plasma Frequency Magazine*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*THE ROGUE HUNTER*

Zyra Zanr is the greatest bounty hunter in the universe. She is feared among criminals everywhere. Zyra goes to New Venus where a fugitive named Boris Skringler is being held in prison. She seeks to extradite him, knowing the bounty for his capture will satisfy an outstanding debt. Little does she know her arrival on New Venus is the pebble that will start an avalanche of events resulting in a showdown between the most powerful forces in the galaxy. Will Zyra survive the new threats to her life? Read Rogue Hunter: Inquest today and find out!



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*JOIN THE HUNT!*

As the greatest bounty hunter in the galaxy, Zyra Zanr has survived dangers that would have ended the lives of lesser hunters. But now she is confronted with the greatest threat imaginable. She travels to a distant world desperate to claim the bounty for the most notorious terrorist alive. When she is denied custody of her would be prisoner, she decides to take matters into her own hands. Her actions set into motion events that will shake the very foundation of the galaxy as the most powerful forces in the galaxy collide. A tale of lust and fury and one woman's revenge. Download your copy of _Rogue Hunter: Inquest _and prepare for an epic space opera adventure.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An adrenaline-pumping space adventure for fans of books that go boom. Now available for a new low price.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

***FREE EBOOK AND SOUNDTRACK GIVEAWAY CONTEST!***

Here's your chance to get a free digital copy of Rogue Hunter: Inquest + the Original Soundtrack CD. Check out the latest review for Rogue Hunter: Inquest at The Bookish Owl Blog. While you're there, sign up for the Giveaway contest so you can win a free ebook copy of Rogue Hunter: Inquest and the Original Soundtrack CD.

*Deadline to enter Giveaway is September 03, 2013. Contest is open to everyone (U.S. + International residents).*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The sequel to _Rogue Hunter: Inquest_ is only a few weeks away. If you haven't read Inquest, now's a great time to do so.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Action...set...go! Join the greatest bounty hunter in the galaxy on her newest adventure in Rogue Hunter: Inquest. If you're a fan of fast-paced, action-packed novels, then this one's for you.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The countdown to the release of the sequel to _Rogue Hunter: Inquest_ continues. Make sure you read Inquest so that you're ready to dive into the next book when it arrives next month.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The new Rogue Hunter novel makes its debut on Amazon next Tuesday. But if you haven't read the first book in the series, this is the perfect time to download your copy of _Rogue Hunter: Inquest_.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*"Hendrickson has a knack for using the perfect words to set each scene, making them come to life. I could easily see this story played out on the big screen, it just flows together seamlessly."--Minding Spot
*
*Rogue Hunter: Inquest* kicks off the series with a pulse-pounding tale of lust and fury. Download your copy today before diving into the newly released sequel _Rogue Hunter: Dark Space_.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*"If you like a strong heroine, you'll definitely love this book. "--Shelly's Rambles*

When it comes to bounty hunters, Zyra Zanr is the baddest of the baddest. But she's got big trouble and needs some quick money to get her enemies off of her back. Enter Boris Skringler, Public Enemy #1 (and her ex-lover). Skringler is worth a ton of money to the right people. Unfortunately, he's already being held prisoner by a powerful queen who has no intentions of releasing him. Zyra's going to have to break a few rules (and some heads) if she's going to get Skringler. Busting the most dangerous man alive out of a heavily guarded prison isn't the worst of her troubles. Doing so without falling back in love with him is going to take a little more effort.

Join the galaxy's greatest bounty hunter on her desperate mission in *Rogue Hunter: Inquest* and prepare for an epic space adventure.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Check out this special promotion for Rogue Hunter: Inquest.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Rogue Hunter: Inquest*, the first book book in the Rogue Hunter Series, is available for your reading pleasure. Download your copy to your Kindle today.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Action, adventure, suspense, and romance. What more can you ask for? Download your copy of *Rogue Hunter: Inquest*, the first book in the Rogue Hunter Series, and prepare for an epic space opera adventure.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An action-packed space opera adventure featuring the greatest bounty hunter in the universe. Download your copy of *Rogue Hunter: Inquest*, the first book in the Rogue Hunter Series.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking for a fun holiday read? Get your copy of *Inquest*, the first book in the Rogue Hunter Series.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Gorgeous cover, Kevis!  Merry Christmas, my friend.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Gorgeous cover, Kevis! Merry Christmas, my friend.


Happy to hear you like the cover, Maureen. Really awesome hearing from you. It's been way too long. We definitely have to catch up. In the meantime, wishing you and your loved ones a Merry Xmas as well!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Book III of the Rogue Hunter series debuts next month and it's going to be the most intense Rogue Hunter novel to date. If you haven't started reading the series, now is a perfect time to do so. Kick off the adventure by diving into *Inquest*, the first action-packed installment of Rogue Hunter.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

We're getting ready to drop Book III in less than a month, so if you've been on the fence about starting this series, we've got a great deal for you. From now until this weekend, *Rogue Hunter: Inquest* is priced at 99 cents (reg. $5.99). This is a one-time special deal, so don't hesitate to download your copy of this exciting book!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Bounty hunters are feared and hated everywhere. But one woman stands above them all. Facing death at the hands of intergalactic mobsters, she travels to a distant world seeking to capture the one man who can bring an end to her problems. Little does she know her arrival is the small stone that will set off an avalanche of climactic events that will determine the fate of an entire world.

*DOWNLOAD YOUR COPY OF ROGUE HUNTER: INQUEST TODAY!*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The new Rogue Hunter novel drops next week, but readers who haven't yet tried the series can give the first book a spin for the super low price of 99 cents (reg. $6.99). This is a limited-time only promotion, so get your copy now.

*DOWNLOAD YOUR COPY OF ROGUE HUNTER: INQUEST TODAY!*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES

*Watch the Trailer:*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The newest installment of Rogue Hunter was released a couple of days ago. But if you haven't checked out the series yet, you'll want to start your reading with Inquest. For a limited-time only, Inquest is available for 99 cents (reg. $6.99). This promotion ends soon, so now's a great time to get your copy.

*DOWNLOAD YOUR COPY OF ROGUE HUNTER: INQUEST TODAY!*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

To celebrate the release of the third book in the Rogue Hunter series, the first two books are on sale. Now's a great time to grab your copies of both Rogue Hunter: Inquest and Rogue Hunter: Dark Space. This sale ends soon.

*Rogue Hunter: Inquest* is currently on sale at Amazon for $0.99 (reg. $6.99).



Get the exciting sequel to Rogue Hunter: Inquest for only $2.99 (reg. $7.99).


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For the first time ever, _Inquest_, the first book in the Rogue Hunter series is FREE (reg. $6.99). Enter the code *RW100* at checkout to get your copy of Inquest for free. Multiple ebook formats available, including Kindle version. _Promotion ends on 3/8/14._

Download here: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/250581


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*ebook + Soundtrack Giveaway! (Ends 3/20)*

Here's your chance to win a FREE copy of the entire Rogue Hunter Series and soundtrack. Check out the details here:

http://kevishendrickson.weebly.com/2/post/2014/03/rogue-hunter-series-ultimate-giveaway.html


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

This bounty hunter is looking for a few good readers!

*DOWNLOAD YOUR COPY OF ROGUE HUNTER: INQUEST TODAY!*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*FREE for a limited-time only.*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon AU


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Now FREE for a limited-time only.*



Also free at these regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon AU Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES Amazon BR


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Book One of the Rogue Hunter series is currently FREE at Amazon.*



Also free at these regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon AU Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES Amazon BR


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Download your FREE copy of Rogue Hunter: Inquest (reg. $5.99), the first book in the Rogue Hunter series and read the exciting story of one woman's quest to save an entire planet.



Also free at these regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon AU Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES Amazon BR


----------

